# Tottie in Italy



## Bagshanty

We recently returned from a 2 month trip to Italy. This is fairly "tame" by our standards (Bosnia in the spring, Turkey last year) but it is the first time we've really travelled Italy, getting as far as Taranto (I had to go and see where the RN took out the Italian navy in 1940 Battle of Taranto

Photos, and our diary,can be found on http://www.pippins.me.uk/ , comments and queries welcomed

Andy


----------



## inkey-2008

I was looking foward to finding out about the tottie in Italy. Not about ships.

Andy


----------



## pippin

Where are the pics of Italy? Tottie or no.


----------



## Bagshanty

inkey-2008 said:


> I was looking foward to finding out about the tottie in Italy. Not about ships.
> 
> Andy


when I was a young sailor, (OK, a not so young sailor too) the two went hand in hand!


----------



## Bagshanty

pippin said:


> Where are the pics of Italy? Tottie or no.


The link is there, but to make it more specific:

http://www.pippins.me.uk/2009 Italy/2009_italy.htm


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi 


Tottie!!!




Where the hell were the Bridegrooms? At sea!!!!


Andy :? :? :? :roll: oll:


----------



## Bagshanty

There were no bridegrooms, only brides


----------



## pippin

Nice piccies of Pompeii - but I was expecting scenes of Pompey!!


----------



## Bagshanty

pippin said:


> Nice piccies of Pompeii - but I was expecting scenes of Pompey!!


In Pompeii the brothels are easier to find (there's a queue outside)


----------



## bognormike

lovely pics, baggers 8) 

I like the comment about Sorrento being the Italian equivalent of Bournemouth!! What's their equivalent to Blackpool, though :roll: :wink:


----------



## eddied

Ciao and wow! Didn't realise we were considered so Bournemouthy in Sorrento. Italy's answer to Blackpool - why Rimimi of course.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 127614

As newbies we have spent a good few hours studying your diaries/pics. They have given us a lot of ideas for our 'European tour' (especially the Italy and Galicia ones)... Unfortunately its a few years hence.

Well done, and keep up the good work... we will be checking on where you go next.

Mary & Nigel


----------



## Rapide561

*Blackpool*



eddied said:


> Ciao and wow! Didn't realise we were considered so Bournemouthy in Sorrento. Italy's answer to Blackpool - why Rimimi of course.
> saluti,
> eddied


Lido di Jesolo?

Russell


----------



## Bagshanty

YokellCouple said:


> As newbies we have spent a good few hours studying your diaries/pics. They have given us a lot of ideas for our 'European tour' (especially the Italy and Galicia ones)... Unfortunately its a few years hence.
> 
> Well done, and keep up the good work... we will be checking on where you go next.
> 
> Mary & Nigel


Thanks for the compliment! If you're doing a European tour, don't miss Romania - a lovely place with lovely people.


----------



## eddied

Ciao Russell, Lido di Jesolo is veeery tame compared to Rimini/Cattolica/Riccione.
Much more tottie!
saluti,
eddied


----------

